# This should test the market....



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddie-Merckx-19...goryZ420QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I admit I covet a 7-11. THankfully not my size. Truly a great specimen, but $3500? Of course one can always make an offer.....

b21


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Craziness......granted it's a nice bike, but it's not THAT nice. The component group is clearly well used, and you could replace all that used gear with NOS D/A 8spd for around $1k. So that means that frame, well used tires, and cheap seat are going to have to bring something north of $2500, which is easily twice what that frame would normally bring. 

Kudos to the guy if he can get it, but an interested party could find a similar bike for a lot less if they have the patience to track down the parts themselves.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Well said, kjmunc....perhaps the strategy is to put a crazy buy it now for the "own at all cost" guy, and then entertain reasonable bids......

b21


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddie-Merckx-19...goryZ420QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> I admit I covet a 7-11. THankfully not my size. Truly a great specimen, but $3500? Of course one can always make an offer.....
> ...


There are two of them listed right now.

This one is in left field.

The other one is here

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150166244617&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:1

$1300 cheaper, and my size ...................


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Better yet, buy one from www.gvhbikes.com and I'll gladly part with my DA 8 spd gruppo for a mere $1700k so the buyer can save a whopping $200!!  

The fancy pictures are nice, but merely lipstick on an old lady.....


----------



## t. swartz (Mar 15, 2007)

you know them photos costs a fortune, gotta recoup the loss...


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Well Toomany*



toomanybikes said:


> There are two of them listed right now.
> 
> This one is in left field.
> 
> ...


keep going, cuz I am catching up, here's what I just won. I have been coveting a Molteni, and although I already have a frame for my fixie project, well, plans can change I guess 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160160638741&ssPageName=STRK:MEAFB:IT
b21


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> here's what I just won. I have been coveting a Molteni, and although I already have a frame for my fixie project, well, plans can change I guess
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160160638741&ssPageName=STRK:MEAFB:IT
> b21



I saw that. Nice.

Congrats.






barry1021 said:


> keep going,
> 
> 
> b21


I am and I did - but I didn't mean to.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I met the seller*

last week at a bike swap (he had that bike and a lovely C-Record equipped Faema Merckx in my size) I asked the price and almost gagged. Guy was saying, yeah, if I don't sell them here (swap) I'll put them on ebay and get big bucks. I said "have you been checking the prices?" what is saddest is I think he bought both for under a grand each and selling them for $1500 would probably double his money.

oh well, greed. it is nice, it ain't $3500 nice. So there is a biuke shop in Santa Barbara that seems to be getting nice steel bikes from Europe cheap. Anybody up there?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

What's ironic is that I saw a guy at the Cirque de Cyclismo last June trying to sell a 10th anniversary Merckx Corsa for a ridiculously low price, and he was getting no takers. I think his asking price was about $1,000 with a Dura-Ace group and his price was negotiable. The frame was even my size and it was in mint condition, but unfortunately I don't need another bike and couldn't afford it if I did.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

> If this were a automobile it would be a Alfa Romeo with a 600hp Toyota race motor!



hahah... i dunno if that analogy helped him or hurt him! nice bike.. i dont think its worth that much, the ebayer is great at hyping up his own auction... takes great ebay pictures...


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

The first one in this thread, the $3500 one is an original one, evidenced by the chrome stays and chrome, flat crown, threaded fork. The second, is one of the recent re-issues. Paint in the place of chrome, with threadless sloping crown fork and no front derailuer tab. I'd pay some some extra cash for the first one, but that is a little excessive, I'd agree.

brewster


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*and they are mint*

the 58 &-11 and the 60 or 61 Faema

not much wear on them at all, but still waaaay too much $$$$


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

brewster said:


> The first one in this thread, the $3500 one is an original one, evidenced by the chrome stays and chrome, flat crown, threaded fork. The second, is one of the recent re-issues. Paint in the place of chrome, with threadless sloping crown fork and no front derailuer tab. I'd pay some some extra cash for the first one, but that is a little excessive, I'd agree.
> 
> brewster


Bear in mind, the team issue bikes did not have chrome. The Consumer versions did.

I know a fellow here who still has a couple of his original team bikes and there is no chrome.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

That's not red paint on that fork. In looking back through the old photos, I've seen them both ways. 

brewster


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

brewster said:


> I've seen them both ways.
> 
> brewster


This is true, both ways.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*7-11*

I too saw this at a swap meet, and the seller said he got it only a few days prior, I thought it was nice but not mint and the components were not up to anywhere near the price, he said he would sell for $2500 but I passed $1500 about right.


----------

